# 50 cal Desert Eagle - Full Metal Jacket vs Hollow Point



## Spencer R. (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a new video we made and we think it make a great comparison of the Hollow point vs full metal jacket. Enteretaining at the very least. Enjoy Armed Self Defense Institute - Videos

Tell us what you think!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Spencer R. said:


> Tell us what you think!


I think that is a TON of energy, and don't want to be on the receiving end of it.

It was fun to watch though.

Have you done that with a 44 mag? Curious how much different it would be.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Good job. :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Spencer R. said:


> Entertaining at the very least.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Awwww poor watermellon.. what'd it do to you? heheheh


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn. It hit that car so hard it vaporized everything except the floor mats.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## Spencer R. (Sep 2, 2010)

Let just put it this way the floor mat missbehaved. No the 44 mag and 454 casul will be coming but with pumkins and halloween!


----------

